# nail on metal



## alaska123 (Mar 10, 2009)

Anyone ever had metal that just does not nail on for sh.. I keep finding myself pinching it shut a bit before putting it on. This makes a hollow corner not good I am not pleased with this problem  I think I got a bad batch what do you boys think about this? The metal seems to get thinner and thinner all the time too. I also use mesh over my metal to reinforce the metal to drywall.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Get some trim-tex vinyl mudset beads my friend.
Problem solved, and you don't have to tape your edges.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't want to talk about bead... I just left the job [dentist office] to see how far along the hangers were .There was a stack of paper face leaning against the wall I gave up on counting em my guess is 650'...Looks like it's time for a hopper!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I don't want to talk about bead... I just left the job [dentist office] to see how far along the hangers were .There was a stack of paper face leaning against the wall I gave up on counting em my guess is 650'...Looks like it's time for a hopper!


Yuck! A hopper or an external corner applicator for a CP tube. :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> I don't want to talk about bead... I just left the job [dentist office] to see how far along the hangers were .There was a stack of paper face leaning against the wall I gave up on counting em my guess is 650'...Looks like it's time for a hopper!


I have a sheetrock hopper Moore!:thumbsup:
It will out blast any compound tube head out there! And before Mr Buck And PT chime in here sayin i am speakin crap:whistling2:
I have used them all and the sheetrock hopper is the best there is!!
It puts the perfect amount on the beed,not heaps that u need 2 fill a tube every 10 meters! 
For a $100 i would go with the sheetrock hopper and Tomg roller!!
Best roller ever on this planet and it does no-coat!:whistling2:


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

I've always installed no coat on my off angles by hand and just recently switched to the sticks for bead. I bought the no coat hopper and HOLY CRAP I was amazed how fast it goes. I had a little trouble at first with the paper flanges folding inside the bead and having to pull them apart as I was installing but I started bending the first 2 inches of the paper under the bead before running it through the hopper cant beat it. I used to hate running bead with metal. Now it's my favorite part. Keep a box of latex gloves with it cuz it is messy as hell.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

I switch up between the paper faced metal and the no-coat / auto-flex < ( product I use ) I really like how No-Coat sits flatter on the rock. Just make sure that the sheetrock is brought together as flush as possible, as well as using more nails or screws then normal to make sure that the rock isn't floating or bulging.


----------

